# Any tips for buying kids bike?



## Toby (12 Apr 2011)

Buying new bike for 8 year old boy. Local shop wants €210 for an aluminium frame bike. Smyths have similar looking one http://www.toys.ie/20-CREST-!H11276-prod.aspx for about €130 but maybe the other one is better quality 

Any tips - is is worth buying aluminium frame or is steel okay? It needs to last for a few kids.

Do you get what you pay for - would the smyths one be likely to fall apart?


----------



## picassoman (12 Apr 2011)

Did you try amazon.co.uk ? free delivery over certain price....


----------



## mark1 (12 Apr 2011)

Hi toby, we have 2 girls, 10 &11, would have bought their last bikes, their previous ones and the ones before that and will definitely get their next ones from our local bike shop, andy is the guys name and he may hot see them for 2 yrs but he knows their style ( one is tomboy & the other very ladylike! ) he never fails to come up with the goods, Each time i trawl the smyths,halfords,argos unknown to andy but i always end up back in his shop, Its always an expensive purchase with the pair and we dont have a lot of spare cash even though ive seen bikes for maybe 2/3 of what we would pay i never have second thoughts and always consider the personal service the fact that bikes are what he does and the way he treats the girls well worth the price paid, incidentally we would have paid very similar money for their last bikes to what your quote is, regards


----------



## SarahMc (12 Apr 2011)

I second local shop, in my local one my daughter got to cycle round outside for a trial, and the shopkeeper really knew his stuff. My daughter is on her third year on this bike, and in terms of value for money /cost per use the bike is fantastic. 
Incidently, it is worth asking what they will throw in for 'free', helmet, basket, pump, light etc.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Apr 2011)

SarahMc said:


> I second local shop, in my local one my daughter got to cycle round outside for a trial, and the shopkeeper really knew his stuff. My daughter is on her third year on this bike, and in terms of value for money /cost per use the bike is fantastic.
> Incidently, it is worth asking what they will throw in for 'free', helmet, basket, pump, light etc.


 
+1 for the local store.

We have bought all family (6, so far) bikes locally. A neighbour bought one for his daughter from a well-known UK shop and arranged for it to be delivered the day before her birthday. It arrived in a box - assembly required. Suffice is to say that is not how he had planned to spend his evening and ended up calling me and one othe neighbour to help.

The local shop adjust everything to suit the child, and provide a 'drop in if there's a problem' promise.


----------



## PyritePete (13 Apr 2011)

TarfHead said:


> +1 for the local store.
> 
> We have bought all family (6, so far) bikes locally. A neighbour bought one for his daughter from a well-known UK shop and arranged for it to be delivered the day before her birthday. It arrived in a box - assembly required. Suffice is to say that is not how he had planned to spend his evening and ended up calling me and one othe neighbour to help.
> 
> The local shop adjust everything to suit the child, and provide a 'drop in if there's a problem' promise.


 
a big +1 here, we also got a bike for our little girl from a well known store and daddy (me) had to assemble it. A right pain in the neck. Avoid if at all possible.


----------



## Toby (13 Apr 2011)

Thanks, have bought previous bikes from local guy alright but thought we might save by going the Smyths route this time. I'd thought if we bought bikes from him he might let us off on the occasional puncture or other minor repair but maybe thats too cheeky of me and he didn't anyway! 

Having said that I got bikes fixed myself by this same man 15 years ago and would like to help keep a local business going but at the same time money is tight!

Will ask about what extras he'll throw in.

Smyths say they assemble for €10 btw which would still be quite a savings.

Anyone have an opinion on whether its worth paying €50 more for aluminium frame instead of steel?


----------



## DaveD (14 Apr 2011)

Toby said:


> Thanks, have bought previous bikes from local guy alright but thought we might save by going the Smyths route this time. I'd thought if we bought bikes from him he might let us off on the occasional puncture or other minor repair but maybe thats too cheeky of me and he didn't anyway!
> 
> Having said that I got bikes fixed myself by this same man 15 years ago and would like to help keep a local business going but at the same time money is tight!
> 
> ...



Steel framed bikes weigh a lot more than an aluminium framed one, they will also rust. The bikes sold in Smyths are cheap for a reason, the one you linked to in your first post has pointless suspension that adds weight and WILL break in a very short period of time. It may seem more expensive to buy a better quality bike but it will last longer and you can pass it down to younger kids or sell it later, you will not sell the ones from Smyths secondhand easily. Ideally you should buy [broken link removed] from Islabikes in the UK, best kids bikes you can get but they are expensive. If you think its likely to be well used and well looked after then I'd get one, but if you think the bike will be thrown around and ignored after a while then a disposable one from Smyths might be the answer.

You'll get lots of proper advice over on the [broken link removed].

I'm all for supporting your local bike shop if they have anything suitable and aren't overpriced.


----------



## Shawady (14 Apr 2011)

I've bought bikes for 5 and 3 year old in Halfords.
Had no problems with them.


----------



## huskerdu (15 Apr 2011)

DaveD said:


> Steel framed bikes weigh a lot more than an aluminium framed one, they will also rust. The bikes sold in Smyths are cheap for a reason, the one you linked to in your first post has pointless suspension that adds weight and WILL break in a very short period of time. It may seem more expensive to buy a better quality bike but it will last longer and you can pass it down to younger kids or sell it later, you will not sell the ones from Smyths secondhand easily. Ideally you should buy [broken link removed] from Islabikes in the UK, best kids bikes you can get but they are expensive. If you think its likely to be well used and well looked after then I'd get one, but if you think the bike will be thrown around and ignored after a while then a disposable one from Smyths might be the answer.
> 
> You'll get lots of proper advice over on the [broken link removed].
> 
> I'm all for supporting your local bike shop if they have anything suitable and aren't overpriced.



Daves comments are good and he obviously knows what he is talking about. 
But, money is tight and there is nothing wrong with getting a steel bike for your 8 year old child if that is your budget. Aluminimum is lighter and a superb material to make a light quality bike from, but it is a luxury unless the bike will be heavily used for years and you can afford it. 

Most/all the  8 year olds I know have steel bikes and they are grand


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2011)

Toby said:


> ...
> Anyone have an opinion on whether its worth paying €50 more for aluminium frame instead of steel?



Pick it up with one hand and you decide. 

I bought a steel kids bike a couple of years back, froma a LBS (local bike store) not knowing much about bikes, and I regret it now. Its pretty much the same weight as my own adult steel MTB. The child it was bought for has to be bribed to ride it. Of course he might have been the same with a lighter bike. If I had the money I'd go with a Islabike. 

Perhaps pick the lightest steel bike as a compromise.


----------



## Toby (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, haven't bought yet


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2011)

Of course the kid will pick the Ben 10 bike...


----------



## nai (19 Apr 2011)

Our local bike shop in swords does free servicing for lifetime of the bike as part of the deal.


----------



## robd (25 Jun 2011)

I'm a little late to the thread here but I'll post my experience/advice anyway.  I've rebuilt my own bikes since I was a kid and do all my own repairs etc. (except if specialist tools are required) so I've a good idea how they work etc.

Bought last bike for my Niece (who was 3 at the time) from Halfords.  About to update the bike with a new one 2 years later as she's outgrown the first one.

The major problem with bikes bought at the low end of the price range in places like Halfords, Argos or Toyshops is the components.  They are complete rubbish, in particular the breaks are pressed metal rather than proper allow and are impossible to adjust which is a safety concern particularly as kids get older, leave the stabilizers behind and go faster.  Nothing is branded.  I'd recommend not buying these kinds of bikes which are easy to spot if you just look at the breaks at the wheels.

I intend to spend a bit more (around €200) this time to get a proper quality one from a bike shop, either online or in store.  Unfortunately you get what you pay for in bikes.  Caveat emptor.


----------

